# dogs on ferries



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

morning....
anybody done the portsmouth bilbao 2 night ferry with your dog and was he ok for 2 nights...`er indoors is worried that 2 nights might be too much stress for ours...done the crossing before but not with the mutt...thanks


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We crossed from Santander to portsmouth( P&O) one night crossing and would not do it again without a dog friendly cabin

Left him late at night and back first thing in the morning to his cage. He was distressed and took a few days to settle out of his anxiety

I think overnighting in a room with us would have been ok, other dogs in the cages seemed very distressed also

The deck area although small at least meant you could be with your dog. Maybe the new crossings are different

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We live just a few minutes drive from the Portsmouth ferry port but would always drive to Dover for the ferry when we had a dog.

Its only a 90 minute crossing and the dogs stay in the vehicle, home from home for most pooches.

He used to keep himself occupied by inspecting the fixed bed and checking out all the seating. Once that was done he would then start to smirk at the kids from the coach that invariably was parked next door.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

No we have not, we always use the tunnel and our pooch sits on my lap for 35 minutes

Loddy :wink:


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

we have done it in the past, pont aven, to santander. we had a g/ retriever, zac, who stayed in kennel on top deck. we had access to him 24 hrs,and exersize him on dog deck at any time. he didnt seem to bother about the journey, but i can see where some dogs would have a problem if they are locked in the kennels, we made sure that he was in our company for most of the journey.

sadly, we lost zac,old age. our present dog katy, enjoys the luxury of a pet friendly cabin on the cap finistere, booked one last march for zac, but unfortunately passed away before he got to use it.
got one booked for this march to santander.

tomnjune


only ever done the one night trip


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*how long ago?*



aldra said:


> We crossed from Santander to portsmouth( P&O) one night crossing and would not do it again without a dog friendly cabin
> 
> Left him late at night and back first thing in the morning to his cage. He was distressed and took a few days to settle out of his anxiety
> 
> ...


How long ago was that?

I only ever remember P&O providing a 36 Hour Route from Portsmouth - Bilbao?

TM


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i have done it to santander{dog left in van 1997}never again,dog was distressed,i am going to bilbao in april.with a pet cabin,thats the only way i would do the crossing,or its the tunnel.maybe they will introduce more pet cabins,as they tend to book up rather fast.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

several trips since the cap finisterre started including the two nighters.

won't use kennels any more

the two nighters board late, immediate sleep, one daytime with exercise area, second overnight, arrival in port about 02.00 but not disembarking until 07.30.

our dogs will sleep anywhere, especially with us at hand

they seem to enjoy it, we think it is better than the long, long drive via france.

nb our dogs cross with us too and fro between uk and IOM 20 plus times per year, 4 hours per trip, we always get a cabin, they always sleep


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: how long ago?*



teemyob said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > We crossed from Santander to portsmouth( P&O) one night crossing and would not do it again without a dog friendly cabin
> ...


po was always 2 nights and to/from bilbao


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks everyone...our dog is quite placid...he`s a Galgo..(spanish greyhound)...we have a house in southern spain so we thought we would take him back to his home country...he usually stays in kennels when we go away and is no bother...not distressed etc...comes back looking well.
..the pet friendly cabins sell out very quickly..already booked up for the crossing we want...will have a think about it...then i suppose theres all the fuss with visiting a vet on the way back etc...he does have his own passport though..thanks again


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

we had a cabin for the 24hr crossing in November with our Dalmation.

he would not entertain 'going' in the designated area and neither weed nor pood during the journed -he somehow managed to wate til we got to Portsmouth then stood for 5 mins weeing on a tree.

He was not paticularly stressed imho but husband was :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Teemybob, my mistake, it was Brittany ferries

24 hr crossing

we paid for a luxury cabin, double bed and Tv

Waste of money, spent our time on deck with an anxious dog, freezing cold.Midnight to 6 am in the cabin

he is not the best of dogs, but unfortunately he is ours

We are to old for there to be a next time :lol: :lol:

But if anyone wants a very good pedigree, all black GSD, over protective, completely soft when away from the van or house He's waiting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

We travelled to Spain for first time with 2 dogs on 19th Jan - 2 night crossing portsmouth - santander.
My comments as a newbie in this area.
1. the kennels are ok but unless your dog is used to kennels I would avoid them. A number of owners spent most of the crossing sat on deck in the cold with their dogs. However there were dogs who were perfectly fine but they were used to kennels. We had a cabin because our dogs have never been in kennels.
2. Exercise areas - one is enclosed and dogs would not go there. The area outside the kennels is not enclosed so dogs went fine there. However both our dogs are trained to go on command and did so. Again there were a number of owners worried because their dogs would not go anywhere.
3. Sea sick tablets for dogs - get some just in case. Both our dogs travel well but crossing was quite rough. We gave ours tablets and no problem. Again some dogs were sick and owners did not know you could get sea sick tablets for dogs.
So would we do it again - yes but only with a dog friendly cabin and because both dogs toilet on command. 
You know your dog best so go with your 'gut' feel on the points above.
I have tried to give a balanced view because if your dog would be ok with the points above then the ferry crossing saves alot of driving


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*out of it*



aldra said:


> Teemybob, my mistake, it was Brittany ferries
> 
> 24 hr crossing
> 
> ...


We treated ourselves to a Luxury Cabin too. Loved it, only left it to eat!.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No dog then teemyob????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I take it you do not want a very good pedigree GSD?

Oh well I tried :lol: :lol:

Spanials I agree, would never travel long term without a dog friendly cabin

He will go yo the toilet anywhere but really unhappy in the kennels

Worse was the few days after, anxious, easily freaked and not friendly at all

Aldra


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks spaniels

Our dog IS used to kennels...being a greyhound type (galgo)...we are probably more nervous about him being in a kennel on the boat than he is..we will be taking him ...either a 2 or 1 night crossing down to our property in Guardamar...near Alicante..whereabouts are you...Thanks Ian and Pat


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

*Where are we*

Hi Ian and Pat
We are currently 'bunkered' down at Playa Tropicana in Alcossebre.
Very very windy here. Dogs love it here though because you can walk along the beaches without a problem. We intended to stay here just a week but will be extending to a third.
Moving south to Alicante next.
Spaniels


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

hi spaniels
alcossebre is near valencia isnt it...nice up there..only 2-3 hrs down to alicante..lot of toll roads down there..but the "n" roads can take forever..still if youre not in a rush..hope you enjoy your stay..Alicante is a lovely city...Ian and Pat


----------

